# Rarely smell odor- How can I know im improving?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

I have taken a gap year before Uni to work on my health problems including LG.

However, I never know if I'm improving or having a bad reaction on certain days.

Is there any way for me to easily and reliably get feedback to see if my LG is worse or better depending on my actions, without having to stand around people and paranoidly observe every movement they make?

Sometimes I wish there were hospitals where people could give you feedback straight to your face and eventually narrow down to improvement, could probably have helped alot of people on here in much less time than doing it blindfolded.


----------

